
Distro Astro – Linux Distribution for Astronomy - jonbaer
http://www.distroastro.org/
======
Tomte
I used to cheer for all those special-purpose distros, but I've found that I'm
not a one-purpose guy, so I was always juggling several live CDs.

I guess it's nice if you have an PC in some lab, but a general-purpose distro
fits most scenarios much better.

~~~
iamtew
I like how this is handled in Fedora, with package groups. I can just do "sudo
dnf group install '3D Printing'" and I get all the necessary software and
configs needed to work with 3D printers and 3D modelling.

They also have different spins for different purpose distros, but that's just
specific groups installed on the live media, and the default install will just
setup whatever the spin was made for. But you can still get it all using dnf.

~~~
japhyr
I've used Ubuntu for 8 years now, but your description of package groups makes
me want to give Fedora a try.

------
jakeogh
Special purpose distros are great. They show off what can be done, get new
people interested in open source with their turnkey approach, and inevitably
contribute upsream. Another one that stands out is
[http://caelinux.com](http://caelinux.com)

Portage has a nice sci-* selection:
[https://bpaste.net/show/88a217cc325f](https://bpaste.net/show/88a217cc325f)

------
verytrivial
The Night Mode for the website itself is a nice touch! (The nights can be very
long when collecting light).

------
akoster
I wish I had known about this sooner. Installing IRAF was always a pain
(though less so after they released just one big tarball for Linux/x86)

------
geff82
Is it based on any major distribution

~~~
detaro
Seems to be a mix of Debian/Ubuntu/Mint packages, some extras.

